# Plastisol transfers on Sheer Cotton



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Has anyone heat pressed any plastisol transfers on 100% sheer cotton t shirts or cotton ribbed style

Thanks

larry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't tried plastisol transfers or sheer cotton, but I did try it on a ribbed tee. As long as the transfer was made to withstand *some* stretching, it should be ok.

Some plastisol transfer makers put in an additive that allows for more stretch if you let them know that the garments that they will be applied to are stretchy.


----------

